# PREGNANCY - Nasty Pain



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi

I'm 26wks+5days today after icsi.

Have been getting nasty pain in area about 6" above belly button and between 0 - 5 " outwards towards the right, ie just under my right breast, right across sometimes. Pain worsens a lot when I move _at all._
Have had pain for about 12 days now, always in same place but it's got worse. Feels like something is 'coming away' from the wall of my abdomen 'into' my insides. Have been told placenta is between baby and abdomen but slightly to the left.

If this is baby's head/feet or stretching pains why hasn't it moved around at all? Have called midwife but she's not got back to me and I'm fretting now 

Any advice anyone?

Imogen.x.x.x.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks, hun.

I'm off for the v cold water thing now! I know it prob sounds like I'm just fussing but it is weird how it's always in one place and I've not felt kicking up there at all...

I called midwife again who claimed to have called me back and left a message on my voicemail 4 hours ago (I don't have voicemail...when I asked what number she called she said she couldn't remember....) She asked me what I thought basically  and said if I wanted to go to hozzy I could  Silly moo, just wanted some advice...

Right, enough grumping, off for cold water etc.

Thanks again.

Imogenx.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Imogen 

Agree with Woppa on this one. Definitely sounds like bubbs playing havoc with your ribs to me. Hope the little one moves off them soon - it can be very painful. 

Jayne x


----------

